# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > حرفه ای: استخدام درایور نویس لینوکس و برنامه نویس c

## sheikhi.mrm

شرکت طاها تک جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود درایور نویس لینوکس،  برنامه نویس c ،  node js  با حقوق و مزایای مناسب استخدام می نماید 
محل فعالیت،  تهران و اصفهان 
به صورت دور کاری هم می توان انجام داد
در ضمن امریه سربازی و کسر خدمت سربازی پذیرفته می شود
متقاضیان محترم لطفا رزومه خود را به آدرس sheikhi.mrm@gmail.com ارسال بفرمایید.  ممنون۸

----------

